
New York Times 'Exploring' Ad-Free Digital Subscription - CPLX
http://adage.com/article/media/york-times-exploring-ad-free-digital-subscription/304322/
======
CPLX
The interesting part is the promise to block access by users who use
adblockers:

 _" No one who refuses to contribute to the creation of high quality
journalism has the right to consume it," Mr. Thompson said. While the Times is
"not there yet," he said that if the company has no choice but to prevent non-
subscribers who refuse to whitelist the Times from reading the website, "we'll
do it."_

~~~
waterphone
Good luck keeping up with the adblock-blocker blockers.

